# cleaning your coffee pot



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

okay, here's a chance for me to feel really stupid. I recently bought a cheap stovetop espresso maker - I learned what I was doing wrong that made the coffee cloudy - but the instructions say "as with any coffee maker, don't wash with dishsoap..."

???this is not something I had ever heard before, comments?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I don't know about cleaning stovetop coffeemakers. Try www.ehow.com or www.about.com and see if they have some useful information. Good Luck.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

From my favorite: "The Queen of Clean"


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Nancya,

When you go through Starbucks training, they tell you that soap affects the flavour of the coffee due to a breakdown of the essential oils. 

The theory behind not using soap in your coffee pot is because it's very difficult to really get no soap residue left in your pot, airpots, whatever. 

I just use lemon or vinegar -- if it gets a soapy bath, then I rinse it out with lemon or vinegar which really helps get rid of soap residue.

I know many wine enthusiasts don't use soap for cleaning their wine glasses either because of the residue -- they reliy on superhot sanitizing cycles instead.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I am sure glad that I wandered into this area. I can't wait to get out the vinegar and lemon juice tomorrow morning.


----------

